# Odd Lump/Swelling under ponios jaw...



## Baldybear (15 May 2008)

Just wondered if anyone else has had this sort of problem??

Last year pony developed a swelling on his jaw, vet thought it was dental abscess so went on a course of antibiotics and seemed to clear up, then little later on another lump appeared but between his jaw bones, not really tender for pony though he did look a bit depressed some days.  Yard owner said it was strangles and vet wasnt sure but said to leave it for a while and see what happened.  It seemed to disappear on its on no problems at all.

Been fine now since July ish no further problems and pony is happy in himself.

Now lump has come back (between and under his jaw bones, not on it at all).  Pony is happy most of the time but every now and again looks a bit depressed.

Vet has suggested course of antibiotics to see if that helps but has ruled out teeth problems as not on his bone at all.

Now wondering if this is to do with the time of year as was about this time that happened last year??

Any ideas most welcome!

Thanks and cookies for those who got this far...


----------



## Demolition_Derby (15 May 2008)

I am not sure if this helps but my horse had swelling in the same place as you have described which kept coming and going but only over a few weeks (not months as in your case). She was put on a 5 day course of antibiotics which didn't help at all  
	
	
		
		
	


	




so we had to sedate her and put a gag in her mouth, we found a 1.5 inc 'stem' of some sort that had got lodged under her tongue and had caused an abscess 
	
	
		
		
	


	




. She has it all lanced and within 4 days she was fine. However, as yours has gone on for a while this probably doesn't help in the slightest...


----------



## Nosey (15 May 2008)

Is it a very hard bony lump?


----------



## Baldybear (15 May 2008)

Its more of a soft swelling, you can prod it and squidge it (!) and pony doesnt flinch at all


----------



## BankEndRescue (15 May 2008)

a cyst possibly?


----------



## Happy Horse (15 May 2008)

Grass glands?


----------



## RuthP (15 May 2008)

Because its happening at the same time each year could it be grass glands? Due to the new grass coming through?


----------



## Parkranger (15 May 2008)

If it's behind his cheek (at the top of his neck) then it's grass glands....sure it's not a midgy bite?  Oscar has them the size of golf balls on his belly poor sod!

If the vet has seen it then I'm taking it it's not the above so I'd give the antibiotics a go....


----------



## ladyt25 (15 May 2008)

I would go for the glands things too with this one. My pony got one one year and although was soft it was quite hot and he didn't seem happy. It disappeared the next day so we were actually inclined to thing was a sting of some sort (ie bee/wasp) as it didn't come back.


----------



## Box_Of_Frogs (15 May 2008)

Erk. Worried now. My veteran has had a lump like this - out of the blue - for about a week. Underneath his head, in the middle between the 2 jawbones. If the lump had little frog eyes, it would be staring at the ground all day long, if you know what I mean. Experienced YO had a feel and she says grass glands too. I'm used to grass glands on either side of the jaws, where a human would get mumps, but never felt one under the jaw like this. YO explained all part of the salivary gland system. Vet coming out for jabs Friday but has anyone else experienced this? Worried now about cysts and abscesses and the like!


----------



## Honeypots (15 May 2008)

It could be grass glands... due to excess chewing at this time of year from gorging on grass alot of horses get similar swellings. 
However, my mare had swollen cheek glands (thyroid) and lumps under her jaw (between the jaw bones) and it turned out she had cancer..

I would definitely get them checked out if they persist..


----------



## Fransurrey (15 May 2008)

Henry had one in exactly the same place, right in the chin groove, back in July 2000. I first thought 'strangles', but then learnt that strangles abscesses are further back and of course have other symptoms.

The salivatory glands can get blocked in the chin groove, which I assume is what happened with Henry, and it became infected. I poulticed his (huge blob of Kaolin twice daily) and it did bring out the abscess. I kept it open and sucked out the goo with a syringe (minus needle!) on a daily basis, whilst also washing it with sterile saline. He never went off food or looked depressed. In fact, I rode him throughout, as the exercise helped the goo to come out and made him more comfortable. I just left the noseband off the bridle!


----------

